# PTO Connect Adapter



## Paul1981 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some opinions on this adapter I found online. I'm 65 years old and it's getting to be a real pain whenever I need to hook up the PTO shaft. I just don't have the strength in my back and arms like I once did. Anyway, I found this product online that seems like it will help me with hooking up the PTO. What do you guys think?

https://www.tractoraddons.com/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to Haytalk Paul.....

Looks like a cool product.....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome Paul,

I looked at that system for the same reason you are (lack of strength, "ain't the man I use to be" song comes to mind ).

My fear was that the adapter would/could change the angle of the PTO too much. Eg. moving the center point back, which in turn could effect the PTO equal angle. Clear as mud, perhaps.  Look at specs for distance from draw bar hole to end of PTO shaft on tractor, might help explain. A 1,000 RPM PTO, specs are less distance than a 540 RPM PTO.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

r82230 said:


> Welcome Paul,
> 
> A 1,000 RPM PTO, specs are less distance than a 540 RPM PTO.
> 
> Larry


Larry

On 1000 rpm drawn equipment correct distance from end of tractor pto shaft to center of implement attaching hole in tractor drawbar is 16'' while same dimension with 540 is 14'' so please explain how 1000 rpm is less distance? 1000 rpm pto shaft distance appears longer than 540 to me BUT I'm probably wrong.

Thanks,Jim


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> Larry
> On 1000 rpm drawn equipment correct distance from end of tractor pto shaft to center of implement attaching hole in tractor drawbar is 16'' while same dimension with 540 is 14'' so please explain how 1000 rpm is less distance? 1000 rpm pto shaft distance appears longer than 540 to me BUT I'm probably wrong.
> Thanks,Jim


Yep, got'em backwards, but I'm still have a valid point IMHO. 

Here's a thread in which Mike10 explains about the draw bar distance needing to be equal for ideal conditions, that perhaps you remember.

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/73442-converting-to-cv-pto-shaft/

It appears that the adapter would move the end of the PTO shaft around 3" closer to the hitch pin. Which in turn, changes the dynamics of the PTO driveline. Now with that said, there is some equipment that this might not ever be a big concern. 3 point bush hog as an example.

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

r82230 said:


> Yep, got'em backwards, but I'm still have a valid point IMHO.
> 
> Here's a thread in which Mike10 explains about the draw bar distance needing to be equal for ideal conditions, that perhaps you remember.
> 
> ...


Tractor also might have additional holes to adjust drawbar length. But it also might not.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you ever wondered how the people that drive pickups with super-lift suspension keep the u-joints in them at the higher rpm's that these driveshaft operate???

Yes altering distance between tractor pto shaft & implement gear box input shaft affects pto shaft geometry. This includes adding any type extension such this pto connector adapter


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think by the wording Paul may be a pseudonym for some marketing, no offence if not. There's a few of these style adapters on the market, the other one I know has 4 round pins. JD worked on one that goes in a quick hitch to plug in when you back up. Few other euro ones on plates too.

The other competitors match lower link extensions or the thickness of the quick attach to push the implement out to help fix the pto geometry.

Its a frustrating problem though for sure, something will go on and off slick as snot 10 times then gets jammed on especially with tractors with a pto brake. Prybar and the bfh to the rescue but definitely a challenge for older workers esp when on 3 point hitch equipment with no space.

As many guys on here say, trailed equipment solves a lot of these issues.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've seen several of these type adapters being advertised lately. In theory, I love the idea, especially when man-handling the CV on my shredder and baler..

But....I have to wonder about the effects of have the weight of the joint further from the PTO shaft support bearings, especially a CV joint. I just replaced the PTO shaft on my NH TS135 due to wear after 2000 hours. It's used primarily for mowing, shredding and baling.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> I've seen several of these type adapters being advertised lately. In theory, I love the idea, especially when man-handling the CV on my shredder and baler..
> 
> But....I have to wonder about the effects of have the weight of the joint further from the PTO shaft support bearings, especially a CV joint. I just replaced the PTO shaft on my NH TS135 due to wear after 2000 hours. It's used primarily for mowing, shredding and baling.
> 
> Ralph


Do you throttle down before you turn off the PTO?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> I think by the wording Paul may be a pseudonym for some marketing, no offence if not.


I think I'm going to agree with you Slow, good call. 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks a little nicer.....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Do you throttle down before you turn off the PTO?


Always!

Ralph


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Interesting, same guy from August

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=implment&th=317742


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah if you look at the sign up date here it's the same. Likely marketing person / firm. Likely has hit every forum / group they can find on google.

Were in farmshow magazine too.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Talk about beating your head against a wall. Did anyone watch the video and notice how easily the tractor stub would spin as the narrator pretended to struggle to install the implement pto? Should be really easy to line up those splines without something that extends the tractor pto stub (*snap* don't ask how I know this) or could fall off (good luck keeping those set screws tight on the tractor side of the adapter (again, don't ask how I know) or adds another place for wiggle in the PTO drivetrain. With a few exceptions, if a PTO is hard to hook up there are plenty of things that can be done to correct the problem without all the drawbacks of adding some overpriced gimmick. In the case of big heavy CV end PTOs there is no easy way out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> Have you ever wondered how the people that drive pickups with super-lift suspension keep the u-joints in them at the higher rpm's that these driveshaft operate???
> 
> Yes altering distance between tractor pto shaft & implement gear box input shaft affects pto shaft geometry. This includes adding any type extension such this pto connector adapter


Cut the axle mounts and rotate it then re-weld mounts and use a double u-joint off the trans case. Helped build a few just to play in the mud.


----------

